
Port this to the web and you will have the most advanced online word processor by far - amichail

======
amichail
Any takers? What sort of technologies would you use?

<http://texmacs.org>

~~~
inklesspen
I guess this depends on what you mean by "most advanced". TeXmacs combines the
easy learning curve of Emacs with the familiar word processing paradigm of TeX
to form a program usable by 1/10000 of the market. Sure, it's advanced. So's
the flight deck of the Airbus A380.

A more successful interpretation of "most advanced" would be "gives the user
the easiest interface to use to accomplish his tasks". By that standard, I
think Google Docs or Writeboard is much more advanced than TeXmacs.

